# For our US pals.



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

COOL! You guys have Subway!


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Frank,

Where's the picture of-------YOU?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

No real difference between the USA and UK. Only one I can really think of is that one of us thinks the other speaks - funny! Wonder which one it is?

I will post a pic of me at work when I get back next weekend. Left my camera on site so can't do it sooner. There are some self pics on other posts but can't be sure if they have been deleted or not. It was some time ago.

Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hope we are going to get another installment of your current job this week Frank ?

I'll post some pictures when i get to grips with the darn editing package,all my picks are too big to get on here !


Chris


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I love the U.K. pics.... :thumbsup:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

It's fun and interesting to see these posts.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Man, I need to talk the boss into giving me a Jason...


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Not much to show this week. Went this morning to continue after last weeks work. Seems that on Monday the Building Inspector called and stopped the job. He wants Victorian windows fitting in the frontage and some of the original plaster cornices leaving on the ceilings. Bit late in the day some would say after getting planning approvals and all!

So I just crawled in the loft for an hour or so - found my camera as left last week - and had the Contractor confirm that the Inspector was now happy so they can begin again on Monday. Such is life - therefore the saga continues.











After all that chin wagging had worn me out I needed the use of the oil drum to take a rest.

Back on this job for sure Friday next so lots of pics' of a more advanced build finish

Frank


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> COOL! You guys have Subway!


Yuck, I wont go to Subway when somebody else is paying for it, nasty, nasty sandwiches.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Norcal said:


> Yuck, I wont go to Subway when somebody else is paying for it, nasty, nasty sandwiches.


Hey, to each their own. I have a Subway literally within sight of my house, and I still don't mind eating their sandwiches. Just a week or two ago, they started making pizzas.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Perhaps I was too hard on Subway, just there are much better places to eat last time I ate there was in Texas in 2001,was not happy w/ them at all, plus it did not help had just got a speeding ticket, driving a truck with Missouri plates and a California drivers licence* but that did not seem to matter.

* The ticket was reasonable as far as they go, $70.25 for driving 80 in a 70.:whistling2:


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

*well well well*

I have spent some time in europe and my question is about commercial work there if you have any experience. in the u.s. it is normally a three phase system. but in the u.k. or e.u. it is with the higher voltage to ground i.e. 240 to ground whereas in the u.s. most times it is 120 to ground and 240 line to line or a three phase system with a high leg with either 208 or 277 to ground. with 240 to ground how do manage a three phase system if it exist or it everything single phase. just on my mind and wanted to know how it works.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

WIREDOG said:


> I have spent some time in europe and my question is about commercial work there if you have any experience. in the u.s. it is normally a three phase system. but in the u.k. or e.u. it is with the higher voltage to ground i.e. 240 to ground whereas in the u.s. most times it is 120 to ground and 240 line to line or a three phase system with a high leg with either 208 or 277 to ground. with 240 to ground how do manage a three phase system if it exist or it everything single phase. just on my mind and wanted to know how it works.


Me to. My dream is to travel to E.U. and purchase a scewdriver and proceed to taking random things apart willy nilly.:laughing:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Just like the USA but voltage levels are different.

Single phase is 230 volts and three phase is 415 volts. Most domestic installations will be 230 Volt single phase except where there is a likelyhood of a more than 100 amp demand. In such cases a three phase supply will be installed.

Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

frank said:


> Most domestic installations will be 230 Volt single phase except where there is a likelyhood of a more than 100 amp demand. In such cases a three phase supply will be installed.
> Frank


100A demand for the whole house or 100A for one high draw item?

If that's for the house than there'd be a 3 phase service in nearly every new home built! (minus apartments)


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It's 100 amps for the whole house. Don't forget that we are 230 volts - so your home demand of 100 amps is 50 amps to us (appx)


Frank


----------

